# Opera is the fastest of 'em all !!!



## gamefreak14 (Feb 13, 2005)

> What is this about
> 
> There is a speed war on the web. Browsers compete on many fronts; security, standards support, features and speed. Most people are aware of which major browser fails on three of these, but one of them is still open for grabs. Speed.
> 
> ...



RESULTS >> *www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html



> So overall, Opera seems to be the fastest browser for windows. Firefox is not faster than Internet Explorer, except for scripting, but for standards support, security and features, it is a better choice. However, it is still not as fast as Opera, and Opera also offers a high level of standards support, security and features.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 13, 2005)

Surely Opera 7 rockzzz


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah man,Opera rocks.And it's the best browser too....but the FF fans won't agree,I think.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 13, 2005)

Ya, there are a couple of guys who go ga..ga.. over firefox


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 13, 2005)

Been there ... seen that ...

Interesting that Firefox is slower than Mozilla


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 13, 2005)

Well i know opera is fastest but i dont use it coz i use rediff and OPERA doesn't display EMAIL id list on right side while composing mails. For me FIREFOX's the BESTEST.


----------



## vysakh (Feb 13, 2005)

i love opera

BTW let this thread terminate. we have already a lot of threads on OPERA v/s FIREFOX


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2005)

Again opera-FF speed issue comes up... And ppl telling opera is good. 

And a browser being fast wont be an issue any more to me


----------



## quad master (Feb 13, 2005)

I too use Opera and love it.
But firefox is so popular and accepted by many because its Free of cost
and there are loads of extensions that add on to the beauty of Firefox.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 13, 2005)

Well i know OPERA is the fastest, browser on earth.

But it uses more system resource than FF, and thats why  i am usin FF(got only 64MB RAM). Plus its adware program.

Even if i had 128 MB RAM would have been posting this frm Opera.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2005)

So all those who say opera uses less system resource, see the above post! I already proved mine with a screenshot also.


----------



## klinux (Feb 13, 2005)

@grudge : what screen shot ???

anyways . on my ol p1 , opera ( older versions , had 3 and 5 ) , worked like a charm , were as FF never fired up at all . As usual opera let me browse 20+ windows in a  p1 133 , with just 64 megs of edo/sdram . if ur looking for pure browsing without the fancy colors and graphics , opera is up for grabs any time . 

On the new amd 2600 , 512 megs , i go up to a 50 windows at a time , then easily go offline , or save a session . Even if there is a crash in opera , it brings back the previously used windows , even if i am offline . 

Opera is faster in , it uses easier shortcut keys , Mouse gestures and customisable toolbars , which makes it easier to open and browse . even with the mouse , u have the paste and go options , unlike FF where u have to alternate between the keyboard and mouse , u can browse all u want within opera with just the keyboard . 

one wierd problem i have seen in FF is when even i open the download page , my mouse starts to stutter and slow down on that particular page . plus , the clean up in that page , didnt even ask me what to clean up and removed even half done files .


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 13, 2005)

Well i did also like to add that Opera use *lesser* sys resource than IE fr sure.
After making those speed tweaks in FF it gives compable speeds to Opera


----------



## klinux (Feb 13, 2005)

@babu: what tweaks ?? do share


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey am not able to open gmail in opera.. but its sayin active X req.. i dunno how to activate it.. can any 1 help


----------



## swatkat (Feb 13, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hey am not able to open gmail in opera.. but its sayin active X req.. i dunno how to activate it.. can any 1 help


ActiveX is not something related to word Activate!!!
ActiveX is a set of technolgies developed by MS and it's used to create Interactive components in Webpage..it is also used to add plugins to WebBrowses which enables to view non HTML components like Excel, pdf and other...
Opera does not support ActiveX (and VBScript) components for security reasons, as ActiveX controls have full access to OS...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2005)

Firefox does not support activeX but still gmail runs like a dream on firefox. 

--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## gamefreak14 (Feb 13, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hey am not able to open gmail in opera.. but its sayin active X req.. i dunno how to activate it.. can any 1 help


Opera is not yet fully supported by Gmail themselves, it might work out on  a few systems here and there. It works like a charm for me though.


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> So all those who say opera uses less system resource, see the above post! I already proved mine with a screenshot also.


Stop bickering dude...what does your memory stat prove..It has been clearly tested by the reviewer, and like it or not, opera is the fastest.


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 13, 2005)

Gah ... not a single browser thread goes without an Opera vs Firefox fight ... why not make a sticky for that purpose ... and stop junking sensible threads.

Some interesting points from an article

1. Konqueror is slow when not running in KDE (because the KDE libs have to be first loaded up)

2. Mozilla is faster than Firefox! And I ran a test and can confirm this (strange, maybe coz mozilla uses GTK+1.2)

3. Opera runs fast on linux, but even faster on windows. Man, considering that I only use opera on linux, I hope they optimise it for linux too.

4. K-Meleon, though I thought it was the fastest windows browser, isn't too impressive.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 13, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> @babu: what tweaks ?? do share


It was disscussed on this forum, itself a few days ago. Hers the link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14320


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2005)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> Stop bickering dude...what does your memory stat prove..It has been clearly tested by the reviewer, and like it or not, opera is the fastest.


I was talking about the lightest and which takes less resource, not the fastest one or not.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Feb 14, 2005)

Opera is THE DUDE!


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Feb 14, 2005)

2 open gmail in opera first activate ur pop2 access in ur gmail acccount. Pls go on the site. I too gt the same msg.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 14, 2005)

Gmail works fine in my Opera 8 Beta.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2005)

It works but it crawls as well...


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Feb 14, 2005)

Tghe best part about Opera is its 'Image' button. Just click it to enable/disable loading of images. It however fails in Unicode encoding and fails to display complex script text like Urdu or Hindi properly.
Aijaz


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 15, 2005)

opera is the best buddies... FF is jst "Bakwas"..
not speedy man then opera...

opera & Onspeed increases browsing speed upto 9 to 21 KB/s ok?
so isnt it grt?
i think opera 7.23 is better bcs more sites in combo search & low graphics etc & stable version....

....................its the best browser............................


----------



## elumalai (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah,

i too use opera it rocks in speed.  but there comes ad at the top of the window which is annoying.


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 15, 2005)

[Edited: Raaabo] The information provided in this post was incorrect. In order to remove ad banners in Opera, do the following:

1. Open Opera
2. Go to Help > Buy Opera / or navigate to *www.opera.com/buy/     If you are a student, Click on Student Discount (*www.opera.com/buy/student/) Otherwise click on Buy.
3. Fill in credit card details
4. Submit
5. Check email for registration code
6. Never give registration code to friends, they never value things they do not pay for.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2005)

parthbarot said:
			
		

> Incorrect Advice


Hmm, did ya read the rules?


			
				digitadmin said:
			
		

> ** No posts related to anything illegal.*
> Do not post / discuss / link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange /sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.



Why do all this, get Firefox which is open source.....


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 15, 2005)

only the startup of opera is little bit slow but nothing comes close to it when one talks of surfing speed, and obviously LOOKS.  OPERA IS THE BEST. undisputed King of browsers.


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 16, 2005)

parthbarot this is your first and last warning, edit all the nonsense out of ALL you existing posts or you will be deleted and banned.

As for the Opera discussion... I Looooooooooooooove Opera. mouse gestures, Voice surfing, fassssssst, Frrrrreeee. Nothing beats it. when opera 8 is finalised I'm gonna BUY it!


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 16, 2005)

I donno I haven't felt the comfort which I feel while browsing in opera in any other Browser.My 1st pref. is Opera for it's User friendlyness,Features(which are not to be downloaded separately).
        2nd is FF.....but itz little unfriendly bcoz u have to search 4 the required plugins to customize the browser.


----------



## svk (Feb 16, 2005)

opera is not thaaaaaaaaaaat awesome but still i like it.


----------



## suj_engico (Feb 16, 2005)

can u tell me how to configure DAP to OPERA??


----------



## devilhead_satish (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been using Opera since the last 2 years and i think all other browsers are wimps.


----------



## mamba (Feb 17, 2005)

operaz GOOOD
7.6 prev 4 me . ff is ****


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2005)

suj_engico said:
			
		

> can u tell me how to configure DAP to OPERA??


Man thats not possible...., unless if u can find in some plugins in the opera or dap official website and see if it is available. 

U can use opera for browsing purpose and use maxthon, in case u want download.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 17, 2005)

Opera is simply the best.Opera comes power packed!!!
Everything is built-in so that you will never feel some thing is missing.But with FF,you have to locate and install the extensions.
And Opera is in the forefront of innovation.They introduce new concepts everytime....and others follow....


----------



## devilhead_satish (Feb 23, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hey am not able to open gmail in opera.. but its sayin active X req.. i dunno how to activate it.. can any 1 help


Try Opera 8 Beta. GMail works fine on it.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 23, 2005)

heck yes 
after some severe headaches given by FF 
crashed about 2 times daily 
finally it gave me a big blow 
crashed and deleted all my bookmarks(abt:150-200) 
so i said HECK with FF opera here i come 
and yes "iam loving it " CHAK DE!!!! 
 
and yes that reminds me ALWAYS BACKUP!!!!


----------



## sarincv (Feb 23, 2005)

I love opera and i am using it for an year. it is the fastest browser.

it has a good appearance also. Thera are lots of skins to download. If you get please try the skin Azur.


----------



## sarincv (Feb 23, 2005)

Does Gmail works with opera 7.54?


----------



## thambiduraip (Feb 25, 2005)

ya, its really best, as well as faster.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 25, 2005)

It also is the most crash prone. Thats what i have seen but then its still in its beta form so i expect it to stabalise by the time the final version is out.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 25, 2005)

*few word*

I have just these words to explain FF and OPERA
OPERA = 'AD'ERA

FIREFOX = 'COOL AND HOT' FOX


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2005)

FireFox is great yaar... opera may be faster.. but firefox is more compatible with many sites

I tried 2 move onto Opera.. but everytime i get pulled back 2 firefox...


----------



## arachnoid (Mar 1, 2005)

opera sucks!!!!
  i tried using opera after hearing so many gr8 things about it...... and then it stuck......... virusesand trojans in the profile---cache--- folder of the sys opera folder..
      so back to the great "FIREFOX"


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 2, 2005)

Hehe... seems Adera Fans are Back to FF....


----------



## lywyre (Mar 2, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hey am not able to open gmail in opera.. but its sayin active X req.. i dunno how to activate it.. can any 1 help



try postfixing http with s in the address bar *https*://www.gmail.com/gmail

This should work

Opera is the fastest browser alright, but FF is  "freeware"


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2005)

And version 8 beta 2 doesn't even shows the browser incompatibility thing...


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 2, 2005)

Man finally giving in to OPERA 8beta2. Its just Awsome man.
For me now FF comes second and OPERA RULZ


----------



## hack expert (Mar 3, 2005)

opera sure is the best one


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 4, 2005)

whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> Yeah man,Opera rocks.And it's the best browser too....but the FF fans won't agree,I think.


Opera 7.6 didn't support Gmail. Even when I've enabled cookies, Yahoo! said it rejected cookies and Gmail page did'nt even load. I don't know if it is some configuration problem. Help

And i think FF is still the best because of the AdBlock extension and other cool extensions. Tweak it with the help of a Patch and it will work great
*armagon.w00ties.com/Apps/Firefox_Patcher.zip


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

@khat : under preference>privacy>select accept all cookies and accept cookies with incorrect path and see if ur able to log into yahoo


----------



## Scorpion (Mar 4, 2005)

Any thing you say, Firefox is the quickest one I ever came accross.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 4, 2005)

Any extensions for Adblocking in Opera as u have in Firefox. Really Missing the Adblock in Opera (8 beta 2)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

^ see this:
*www.monroeworld.com/operafilter/ 

And nothing is as good as firefox's extension.

Also it's not integrated with opera, it opens as a stand alone software...


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

Somethings never change.As long as this forum exists I suppose there will be a FF vs opera thread.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 4, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> khattam it seems like you messed up your opera.It does work fine with yahoo.
> 
> And you didnt read my instructions about gmail.Make sure that it is identified as Opera and not as IE.
> This should work proided you havent messed up.


Thanks
Yahoo! started working.
Gmail started fine, the page loaded but when I signed in, it (Opera not Gmail) said some problem had occured. Help
PS: I'm using OnSpeed Proxy.
What about u Indyan?? Hehe


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 7, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Khattan you didnt help me with onspeed,so i am without it.


Check your hotmail inbox
I sent to Gmail but received an error. I got the message back 
Now if you want to make your hotmail inbox 250 Mb, goto tutorials section and look for the tut by me

Thanks for the help anyway
If you didn't get the mail, i will still help u
do let me know
khattam.khattam@gmail.com


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 8, 2005)

And Opera is not the fastest
Compress the exe and dlls of Mozilla Firefox to improve performance and decrease the loading time in Firefox. Use UPX from www.upx.org . It is a command line compression utility. Download the program and extract the upx.exe to the Desktop (or any place). If you have installed the program to the default directory (ie c:\Program files\Mozilla firefox) Go to DOS prompt (Start| run| command) and follow the following steps You may even copy this file to a text file and save it as "something.bat" WITH the quotes and run it.

----------
upx --best c:\progra~1\mozill~1\*.dll
upx --best c:\progra~1\mozill~1\*.exe
upx --best c:\progra~1\mozill~1\compon~1\*.dll
upx --best c:\progra~1\mozill~1\plugins\*.dll
upx --best c:\progra~1\mozill~1\uninst~1\*.exe
@echo done
---------


Note that the batch file and the upx.exe must be in the same folder.

I have made a compression program which can be downloaded in the following address
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/FFcompress.rar


The compression technique also works with other applications. The applications launch faster and give better performance if the dlls and exes are compressed. I tried compression with Nero Enterprize Bundled Edition, DeepBurner Pro, Cache Boost, B's Recorder Gold, codedll.dll of Advanced System Optimizer, Leechget, Ad-Aware Personel, Internet Explorer (However, Windows says that System files are replaced with unknown versions during compression of IE related files, but no errors have been experienced), Mozilla Firefox, Winpatrol etc and have had no problems. The programs launch faster.

How does compression Improve the launching time??
>> Actually, when an uncompressed exe of 1 Mb (say) is launched from disk, first the computer reads 1 Mb data from the disk and loads it into the RAM. The reading time in Disk is high.

When the exe is compressed, let its size be 600K. When the exe is launched, 600K data is launched and decompressed. This decompression takes place in the RAM itself so as RAM has high speed, we ultimately get faster performance. 

This REALLY WORKS. Try it with some of your programs and you will feel the difference.

However, for safety reasons, backup your original files before compressing. Delete the backup only after launching the program and running it once.

PS: Use it at your own risk.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, you can use any browser but Mozilla is the best not only because it is a freeware because it loads pages lot more faster than IE, uses less system resources than Opera and works better than Netscape, if you configured it right with the tweaks avialable at *www.tweakfactor.com/articles/tweaks/firefoxtweak/1.html.

Not only this, it also has cool extentions which can be installed by going to its website via Tools| Extensions| Get More Extensions.

The extension one must install is AdBlock which is really simple to use and easily managable AdBlocker which blocks almost all the ads if you provide a better blocklist. Here's one I use. To apply this blocklist, install Adblock and save the text below to a text document and open Mozilla and goto Tools| Adblock| Preferances| Adblock Options| Import Filters and then select the text file you have saved. Remember that the first line should be [Adblock], even if you customize it according to your needs.


[Adblock]
*.ad-* 
*.ad.* 
*/ad.* 
*/ad/* 
*/adbot.* 
*/adc_* 
*/adclient.* 
*/adcouncil/* 
*/adframe.* 
*/adgifs/* 
*/adgraph/* 
*/adimages/* 
*/adinfo* 
*/adlog.* 
*/adlog/* 
*/adrotator.* 
*.ads-* 
*.ads.* 
*/ads.* 
*/ads/* 
*/ads?*
*/adserver/*
*/advert* 
*/adview.*
*/altervista.org/*ad*
*/banners/* 
*/housead/* 
*/liveads/*
*linuxplanet.com*/ads/* 
*/phpads/* 
*/softad/* 
*/sponsor/* 
*/sponsors/* 
*/tj_bs 
*/tracker/*
*1096.00.spylog.com/cnt*
*216.65.38.226/header*
*a248.e.akamai.net/sec.yimg.com* 
*_ad_* 
*ads*120x90*
*ads0*
*ads1*
*ads2*
*ads3*
*ads4*
*ads5*
*/bans.*
*_borders/* 
*_superad* 
*a.p.f.qz.* 
*a.r.tv.* 
*a.tribalfusion.* 
*-ad.cgi* 
*ad_type* 
*adbot* 
*adclick* 
*adclix* 
*adclub* 
*adcycle* 
*adflight* 
*ad-flow* 
*adimage* 
*adknowledge* 
*adlink*
*admanager.*
*admaximize* 
*admex* 
*admonitor* 
*adpulse* 
*adrunner* 
*-ads/* 
*adserv* 
*adsoftware* 
*adswap*
*af.lygo.*/*
*amazesoft.com/*.gif
*astalavista.box.sk/C-AstaLink2A.jpg*
*aureate* 
*avenuea*
*babescamp* 
*banner*
*bilbo.counted.* 
*bluestreak.* 
*br.gcl.ru/cgi-bin/br/br15013_1.cgi?* 
*burstmedia* 
*burstnet* 
*cdn1.tribalfusion.com/media*
*clicksor.com/paypopup/adstop.php*
*clickxchange* 
*counter*.bravenet.*
*cracks.am/javainstaller* 
*dist.belnk.com//4/placement/306/alt_offer/*
*doubleclick*
*dvdrhelp.com/images* 
*extremeddl.webspace4free.biz/html/*.gif
*focalink*
*free.fr/img_une/*
*img.freexxxpages*
*img.thebugs.ws*
*img.mscracks*
*hitbox* 
*hitexchange* 
*hitlist* 
*hitsites* 
*houseads_* 
*image.ugo*
*i.imdb* 
*install.xxxtoolbar.com*
*i.us.rmi.yahoo.* 
*imaginemedia* 
*labs.com/store/media/images/*
*linkads* 
*linkexchange* 
*linkshare* 
*linksynergy* 
*media.fastclick*
*mediamgr.ugo.com*
*megagames.com/adimages/* 
*megagames.com/news/graphics/*
*microsoft.com/downloads/2/img/MoneyDeluxe_587x159_F*
*paycounter* 
*pagead*
*phazeddl.com/images*
*popup.*
*radiate* 
*realtracker.* 
*secure.webconnect* 
*servedby.advertising.* 
*spinbox.versiontracker.* 
*spylog* 
*thecounter*
*toolbar.azesearch*
*hemis.geocities.yahoo* 
*trafic.ro/* 
*us.a1.yimg.* 
*us.f.yahoofs.* 
*us.i1.yimg.com*
*valueclick* 
*view.atdmt* 
*ebopedia.com/icom_includes/toolbars/sbc/*
*adtomi.* 
*.element/img*
*.linkbuddies.* 
*.qksrv.*
*sextracker*
*viewad*
*x.mycity.* 
*z.about.* 
*zdmcirc*
*zdnet.*ads*



I've created the blocklist, (by the help of resources from the internet and browsing various sites), which even blocks all the Yahoo! ads and ads in most of the Crack Sites. Adblock with the above blocklist will make Yahoo! the fastest email provider, without ads and heavy flash images. 
You may even customize the adblock according to the sites you visit.
You can block an ad by right clicking the image or the frame and selecting adblock image.
This will make Firefox not to download the same ad in future.

In addition, you may also use OnSpeed which is a very good Internet Accelerator and works with IE and Mozilla Firefox and almost all the browsers. Download it by searching from Google. It is a 7-day trial program. IF you still intend to use it illegally after 7 days, help yourself out with cracks. Don't mail me @ khattam@web2mail.com or khattam.khattam@gmail.com. However, i don't encourage you to use any programs illegally. But, i do so. All the programs I use are illegal until they come free with my hardware. I have illegal Windows XP with SP2 and all the latest updates. I even have latest version of ZoneALarm Security Suite with latest antivirus signatures. I'm not the only warez king but everyone in our country (not India) is. What can we do, wer need programs but can't buy them.

Whatever, lets come to the point. To use OnSpeed on Firefox or other browsers than IE or Maxthon, you should configure the browsers. Here is how you can do it for Mozilla Firefox:
> Open Firefox
> Goto Tools| Options| General| Connection Settings.
> Select Manual Proxy Configuration and 
> In HTTP proxy, type in "localhost", without the quotes and in Port, type in 5400.
> Leave other fields blank.
> Done.
PS: I use FF 1.0.1 The same should work with other versions, I don't know.

You can control picture quality and hence speed by right clicking the OnSpeed icon in the taskbar and selecting settings and moving the slider. Until you are browsing a Photo Gallery, you should change the settings of OnSpeed to Maximum Speed. This will degrade picture quality and improve speed. If you intend to browse a Photo Gallery, change its setting to get Original Pictures. You can do this instantly. So after finishing the photo gallery surfing, you can switch back to Maximum Speed. 
For more info, do not mail me @ khattam@web2mail.com or khattam.khattam@gmail.com.


----------

